# Lyft acceptance policy



## Jenny01 (Apr 12, 2015)

hey guys, I just received this email form Lyft. Their acceptance rate policy clearly says drives are allowed to acept or decline rides and won't be penalized , just won't get the pdb (which I don't care) Why do they still send warnings? Anyone else with the same issue?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

It's just an annoying thing they do. Take the rides you want and ignore the ones you don't want.


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

I got deactivated for my cancellation rate being too high and my acceptance rate too low, i dont know how low your acceptance rate has to go before they deactivate you but the guy at the hub said this ain't fuber if your acceptance rate goes too low they will deactivate you.


----------



## BrunoG (Mar 22, 2017)

They send those messages because it's in Lyft's best interest that you pickup every request you can. It's also in a passenger's best interest that they get picked up ASAP.

I'm betting that you starting driving for Lyft to do something that was in your best interest. When there's a conflict between the former and the latter, go with what's in your best interest. I won't accept ride requests that are unprofitable and/or cause concern for my safety.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Jenny01 said:


> hey guys, I just received this email form Lyft. Their acceptance rate policy clearly says drives are allowed to acept or decline rides and won't be penalized , just won't get the pdb (which I don't care) Why do they still send warnings? Anyone else with the same issue?


Just Lyft's,and Ubers way of shaming gullible ant's into accepting every ride request thrown at them.

Sadly there is no shortage of clueless moron's who think they'll get in trouble if they don't .


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Ignore it and Lyft's other mind-tricks. See https://uberpeople.net/threads/guilt-trip.159162/


----------



## Jenny01 (Apr 12, 2015)

Rick N. said:


> I got deactivated for my cancellation rate being too high and my acceptance rate too low, i dont know how low your acceptance rate has to go before they deactivate you but the guy at the hub said this ain't fuber if your acceptance rate goes too low they will deactivate you.[/QUOTE
> You can get deactivate for canceling rides, that happened to me w uber. I haven't cancel a Lyft ride since forever , I prefer to drive in the opposite direction or just don't move my car until the rider cancel the ride.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I get text messages trying to bully me DAILY from lyft.

And more text messages about Coachella and the weather (generally telling me that it's raining in my city when I'm actually here and it really really ISN'T)

It's all really really annoying.

Feels like Lyft scooped up all the washouts from Uber management and it's psyops department on a fire sale


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

LYFT: You can opt out of the messages you're receiving, so you won't receive messages like these in the future. Just
text the word STOPALL to 46080 from the mobile device receiving the messages, however, you acknowledge that opting out of receiving all texts may impact your use of the Lyft Platform or the Services.

Cheers


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

I blocked lyft text. They still send those shit through email. 
But after maybe five emails, they stopped.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Rick N. said:


> I got deactivated for my cancellation rate being too high and my acceptance rate too low, i dont know how low your acceptance rate has to go before they deactivate you but the guy at the hub said this ain't fuber if your acceptance rate goes too low they will deactivate you.


Lyft deactivates for high cancellation percentage and not low acceptance rate.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Just reveived Lyft's updated cancellations policy email.


----------



## Jason Arroyo (Nov 18, 2014)

Rick N. said:


> I got deactivated for my cancellation rate being too high and my acceptance rate too low, i dont know how low your acceptance rate has to go before they deactivate you but the guy at the hub said this ain't fuber if your acceptance rate goes too low they will deactivate you.


Complete bullsh it. Show us any evidence your acceptance rate was the reason. Have Lyft send you an email explaining why. I guarantee no mention of your acceptance rate.

You were canned because you cancelled too much. Period. Whatever else you were told by the Lyft employee was a lie.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jenny01 said:


> hey guys, I just received this email form Lyft. Their acceptance rate policy clearly says drives are allowed to acept or decline rides and won't be penalized , just won't get the pdb (which I don't care) Why do they still send warnings? Anyone else with the same issue?


But I like watching the counter count down to zero.

Not really an issue, though; it's just like all other spam - just ignore it.


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

You can't get deactivated for low acceptance because they can't force you to take rides you don't want to. If you're acceptance rate is low then your cancellation rate will be higher because it is based on the actual accepted rides. On another note, lyft left has to stop with the autoque when it isn't a line ride. I'm waiting for an autoque pax to assault or rob a driver. What will lyfts response be to that situation????? You don't see a pic, rating or address when a pax is autocued. I'm pretty sure there's a reason uber stopped doing it.


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

Jason Arroyo said:


> Complete bullsh it. Show us any evidence your acceptance rate was the reason. Have Lyft send you an email explaining why. I guarantee no mention of your acceptance rate.
> 
> You were canned because you cancelled too much. Period. Whatever else you were told by the Lyft employee was a lie.


This is what i was told by the guy at the hub, the combination of both got me deactivated, he did say "this isn't fuber you can get deactivated for low acceptance rate", he did however reactivate me and told me to keep my acceptance rate better or they will deactivate me again.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

OGT said:


> You can't get deactivated for low acceptance because they can't force you to take rides you don't want to. If you're acceptance rate is low then your cancellation rate will be higher because it is based on the actual accepted rides. On another note, lyft left has to stop with the autoque when it isn't a line ride. I'm waiting for an autoque pax to assault or rob a driver. What will lyfts response be to that situation????? You don't see a pic, rating or address when a pax is autocued. I'm pretty sure there's a reason uber stopped doing it.


I agree, Lyft is afraid of getting sued, so you will never see a letter from Lyft saying you have been deactivated for low acceptance rate, only high cancellation rate. However, they may very well look at things like acceptance rate, driver rating, revenue production and longevity, when deciding whether or not to deactivate you for your cancellation rate. I have never seen anything in writing regarding what cancellation rate over a given period of time will get a driver deactivated. This is all very subjective and private, all designed to keep drivers guessing.

On the autoque issue, I have said the same thing myself, and always select "Last Ride" before my car moves towards the call.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Rick N. said:


> This is what i was told by the guy at the hub, the combination of both got me deactivated, he did say "this isn't fuber you can get deactivated for low acceptance rate", he did however reactivate me and told me to keep my acceptance rate better or they will deactivate me again.





Jason Arroyo said:


> Complete bullsh it. Show us any evidence your acceptance rate was the reason. Have Lyft send you an email explaining why. I guarantee no mention of your acceptance rate. You were canned because you cancelled too much. Period. Whatever else you were told by the Lyft employee was a lie.


Unfortunately, not "complete bullshit". Although legally barred by the courts from deactivating drivers for low acceptance, that can be illegally ignored in selective cases. The questions are can you prove it and are you willing to bring them back to court?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm slowly learning how to get around this. Next to abusing airplane mode, I immediately escape up into the serenity of the nearest hilly or wooded region in SF if one is nearby. Or do what another poster said by driving away in the opposite direction--and not answering the phone when they try to call you....


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Feels like Lyft scooped up all the washouts from Uber management and it's psyops department on a fire sale


I was thinking the exact same thing. I noticed just when Uber is laying off the mind games about acceptance rate; Lyft is worse than ever.

End of the day...I don't care how many of these messages they send, I'm an independent contractor and I'm following the "10/100" rule which makes me money (also known as the 10/2X rule on Uber).

No pickups more than 10 minutes away or less than 100% PrimeTime. Unfortunately (for Lyft) that will mean a sub-5% acceptance rate. Dont like it?...Raise the base rate, or stop being so stingy with the PrimeTime, and you won't have to bully people into working for you.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I just wish they would stop with the texts and pop up messages about not accepting trips when it is over 10 minutes away. If I'm not accepting trips 5 minutes away, okay, but don't keep hassling me because I'm not accepting trips 13 or 17 minutes away. I've found that when I do accept those trips there is about a 50% chance of the rider canceling anyway (probably because they just went with Uber as they had a closer driver) and I get nothing for it.

One morning I got six requests for trips over 10 minutes away with zero accepted trips. A couple of those were the same person continually pinging until I turned it off. I'm not a jerk and generally try to help people but I can't keep accepting $4 rides which are 15 minutes away when half the time the passenger cancels right after I get over the bridge. Give me a cancel fee even after a minute and tell me whether the trip is worth it (>$5) and I'll probably do them. Drivers need to be met at least half way.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

I love seeing guys say they got deactivated for this or that. The FACTS are that Lyft/Uber can "deactivate" you for any reason or *no reason.* Just go collect unemployment when they fire you. We are not independent contractors, we are "at will" employees who bear a tremendous liability and personal safety burden.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

OP, are you saying you got that email cause too many RIDERS cancelled?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Rick N. said:


> I got deactivated for my cancellation rate being too high and my acceptance rate too low, i dont know how low your acceptance rate has to go before they deactivate you but the guy at the hub said this ain't fuber if your acceptance rate goes too low they will deactivate you.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/required-reading-for-new-lyft-drivers-and-some-old-ones.159692/


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

touberornottouber said:


> I can't keep accepting $4 rides which are 15 minutes away when half the time the passenger cancels right after I get over the bridge.


My favourite text from Lyft is the one where they blame you for passengers cancelling on you. Uh, yeah....ok.......


----------



## baymatt (Feb 28, 2017)

Jenny01 said:


> hey guys, I just received this email form Lyft. Their acceptance rate policy clearly says drives are allowed to acept or decline rides and won't be penalized , just won't get the pdb (which I don't care) Why do they still send warnings? Anyone else with the same issue?


got this email from lyft a few days ago.

my acceptance rating has sat below 40% now for a few weeks.

I live in the Bay Area and for those who know, I live in San Ramon and get requests in Brentwood!!!

**** that shit

just try and deactivate me for not taking that request.... i dare you


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

Rick N. said:


> I got deactivated for my cancellation rate being too high and my acceptance rate too low, i dont know how low your acceptance rate has to go before they deactivate you but the guy at the hub said this ain't fuber if your acceptance rate goes too low they will deactivate you.


They can deactivate you for high cancel rate, not for low accept.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Jenny01 said:


> hey guys, I just received this email form Lyft. Their acceptance rate policy clearly says drives are allowed to acept or decline rides and won't be penalized , just won't get the pdb (which I don't care) Why do they still send warnings? Anyone else with the same issue?


It's game theory. Yeah, I'm going to allow you whatever acceptance rate you want without penalizing you. I will, however, send you constant negative reinforcement as many of you will take a ride you wouldn't have, just to stop those damned messages.


----------



## baymatt (Feb 28, 2017)

baymatt said:


> got this email from lyft a few days ago.
> 
> my acceptance rating has sat below 40% now for a few weeks.
> 
> ...


UPDATE:

called lyft this morning because the money hadn't been credited to my account yet.

they didn't have a record of me talking to them last night and then tried to not pay me again.

took another 20 min on the phone but i got it. got email confirmation this time those bastards

PS: 
Lyft has a new trick where they have the "Ride Request Missed" pop up 3 TIMES in order to get you to interact with the screen. When you push it to get the pop up away, you get a ride request that just happens to get accepted on accident.

WHAT A COINCIDENCE?!


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

baymatt said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> called lyft this morning because the money hadn't been credited to my account yet.
> 
> ...


They're learning from the clickbait advertisers.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Here's one. It is really busy with high surging in a busy area. Quick cancels at high PT are not unusual. But if you don't reach the last ride button fast enough on a 15 or 30 second cancel of a high PT, you often will be "given" a no PT ride which of course all the drivers nearby are passing on. If you are driving, sometimes it is just not safe to be punching the screen multiple times quickly, you actually have to drive....


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

And what's up with the double vibration of the phone after you don't accept a request? Lyft is so passive aggressive it makes me sick. I don't want to be chastised like a child for not accepting a ride request! ****ers!


----------

